# Duffle Coat Color and Brand



## Robert Patrick (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been pondering a duffle for a few years and finally decided to start actively looking for one. My goal is to score one on the cheap by the end of winter this year and have it standing by for next winter. 

My eye has gone to the Gloverall 511 as it is a long fit, which I typically need; however, I am not necessarily wed to this particular coat.

What color were duffle coats originally and is there a go-to, iconic color I should look for? The 511 is available in black, navy, charcoal and tan. There are lots of pictures on the internet of Monty wearing his duffle in WWII - in B&W! I would guess they were navy but they look pretty light in the pictures - maybe grey or tan?

Also, if there is another source for these that are more authentic or better than the Gloverall, please let me know.

RNP


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Take a look at Amazon. There are many coats listed - some duffle and some nearly so - with a number of thoughtful, persuasive reviews.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Speaking of duffle coats, I have a question about them. Are they for men of any age, or would it look awkward for a man over a certain age, such as 50, to wear one? I ask because I have always seen them and seen them pictured on men in their teens and twenties.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

You may like this coat.

Montgomery by John Partridge Classic Duffle Coat


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

blue suede shoes said:


> Speaking of duffle coats, I have a question about them. Are they for men of any age, or would it look awkward for a man over a certain age, such as 50, to wear one? I ask because I have always seen them and seen them pictured on men in their teens and twenties.


IMO, the duffle seems like a coat for a younger man.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

blue suede shoes said:


> Speaking of duffle coats, I have a question about them. Are they for men of any age, or would it look awkward for a man over a certain age, such as 50, to wear one? I ask because I have always seen them and seen them pictured on men in their teens and twenties.


Duffel coats tend to be somewhat casual outerwear, and since casual dress is associated more with the young in our society, the models wearing duffel coats are often in their 20's.

Similarly, the model wearing a traditionally-styled Chesterfield - which is more associated with more established professionals - will not infrequently be in his 40's, with a little grey hair on the sides of his head.

But certainly a 50 year old man can wear a duffel coat. To be honest, I think a 50 year old man is more likely to look silly wearing certain types of sneakers or jeans (also items which tend to be associated with youth), than he is wearing a typical duffel coat.


----------



## Welch2ndWest (Jun 11, 2011)

Stubbly said:


> You may like this coat.
> 
> Montgomery by John Partridge Classic Duffle Coat


I just picked up the above mentioned Montgomery Duffle Coat for Xmas, and I am really happy with it. Although, the buttons attaching the throat latch could have been sewn on better (one fell).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

blue suede shoes said:


> Speaking of duffle coats, I have a question about them. Are they for men of any age, or would it look awkward for a man over a certain age, such as 50, to wear one? I ask because I have always seen them and seen them pictured on men in their teens and twenties.


Speaking as one who is working their way through the sixth decade of life, all too quickly, I wear a charcoal hued Gloverall Duffle and think it looks pretty darn good. In any event it is a comfortably warm coat in even the most severe winter conditions, with which we must deal out here in Hoosierville! If you like the design, buy one, wear it and enjoy it. Not nearly as many people out there take notice of us, as we might like to think. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

The duffle is appropriate for men of any age. It was originally a military coat and General Montgomery wore one frequently. It's best not to associate age with a specific garment - limits you sartorial potential.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh and to answer the OP I.d suggest the original. Gloverall.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

My wife thinks so but I'm 62 and wear an olive Barbour duffle that I picked on eBay and think it looks great.



blue suede shoes said:


> Speaking of duffle coats, I have a question about them. Are they for men of any age, or would it look awkward for a man over a certain age, such as 50, to wear one? I ask because I have always seen them and seen them pictured on men in their teens and twenties.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Robert Patrick said:


> What color were duffle coats originally and is there a go-to, iconic color I should look for? The 511 is available in black, navy, charcoal and tan. There are lots of pictures on the internet of Monty wearing his duffle in WWII - in B&W! I would guess they were navy but they look pretty light in the pictures - maybe grey or tan?


I believe the original color was the camel tan with wood and rope toggles, though it's tough to tell in B&W without references:









As for iconic colors, navy, shades of grey, and tan are most classic but I consider this a fun coat and think it would look great in shades of green and maybe even a deep wine color. Just tread carefully, lest you end up looking like this guy:


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I have two long duffle coats, both PRL, the first bought about 25 years ago the second thrifted this year for $20. Both coats have the wood/rope toggle arrangement, no zipper and the hood snugs up with a series of brass snaps and throat latch instead of a rope. Monty's coat looks a lot like the vintage PRL versions I have. These can be found on ebay for about $250 on up depending on color & condition. Heavy wool, REALLY long, mine hits about mid calf.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Wore a navy one from age 40 to about 55. Like eagle2250, I'm now in my mid 60's and have grown into a camel one which I've worn for the past 10-12 years. I never plan to get to old to keep warm!


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

fishertw said:


> Wore a navy one from age 40 to about 55. Like eagle2250, I'm now in my mid 60's and have grown into a camel one which I've worn for the past 10-12 years. I never plan to get to old to keep warm!


Mid 60's here too, got my first duffle at 16 from the Yale Co-Op in New Haven.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree they are a more casual outerwear choice. I have been wearing a tan Gloverall I purchased from O'Connell's two seasons ago and I am quite pleased with it. It is very warm and distinctive although I would like a few interior pockets. I tend to get a 50/50 split of comments - half the people who comment say they love the coat the other half dislike it and call me an Eskimo. Nobody who I consider to have good taste has disliked the coat, though. Lol.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

If you can't decide on a color maybe you should consider this one:
https://www.jpressonline.com/duffle-coat-tri-color/


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> As for iconic colors, navy, shades of grey, and tan are most classic but I consider this a fun coat and think it would look great in shades of green and maybe even a deep wine color. Just tread carefully, lest you end up looking like this guy:


I gotta say, I've always loved the bold red duffle coat. I think this guy looks like a phony, but still, I don't want to discount it based on this.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

ThePopinjay said:


> I gotta say, I've always loved the bold red duffle coat. I think this guy looks like a phony, but still, I don't want to discount it based on this.


Who he is, is part of the joke. I wouldn't want to discount the color either, but I've yet to see it worn in a non-ironic way and by someone other than a preppy caricature. I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> Who he is, is part of the joke. I wouldn't want to discount the color either, but I've yet to see it worn in a non-ironic way and by someone other than a preppy caricature. I'd love to see some pics.


Agreed! if anyone has a red one, I'd love to see some pics on a 'real' person.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I love the red. Thanks to those who already voiced their appreciation of same so I can be honest.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Why are we dumping on the guy in the red coat? Because he has his chinos tucked into his boots?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Why are we dumping on the guy in the red coat? Because he has his chinos tucked into his boots?


C'mon, Org, you've been around the web long enough to know F.E. Castleberry. He's the same guy who "unabashedly" brought us these inspired "prep" looks:

It's not that the red duffle outfit is terrible. I'd just like to see it worn by someone who doesn't set off so many negative sartorial connotations in my brain. Of course, that's purely subjective on my part and shouldn't dissuade anyone from choosing whatever color duffle they like.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

FEC is trying to make a living and as such has to reinvent himself and whore to whatever Prep variant in on the horizon. Personally, he comes across as not really having a good sense of style, but otherwise is just a iGent carricature blogging for a living...


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> C'mon, Org, you've been around the web long enough to know F.E. Castleberry. He's the same guy who "unabashedly" brought us these inspired "prep" looks:
> 
> It's not that the red duffle outfit is terrible. I'd just like to see it worn by someone who doesn't set off so many negative sartorial connotations in my brain. Of course, that's purely subjective on my part and shouldn't dissuade anyone from choosing whatever color duffle they like.





Eric W S said:


> FEC is trying to make a living and as such has to reinvent himself and whore to whatever Prep variant in on the horizon. Personally, he comes across as not really having a good sense of style, but otherwise is just a iGent carricature blogging for a living...


Ah, I see. I honestly hadn't ever seen him before. I've seen the name, but wasn't any more familiar with him than that.

I guess I understand where y'all are coming from now, though in light of those other travesties hardline posted, why not be thankful and appreciative that he's being relatively tasteful in the red duffle shot?


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm thinking about a duffle coat for next winter as well and will probably go with tan. My dude is definitely on some red riding hood style up there. I don't think any man would look good in it. It just screams "look at my bright red coat!" Best case scenario, you look like those royal guards from Star Wars.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

halbydurzell said:


> I'm thinking about a duffle coat for next winter as well and will probably go with tan. My dude is definitely on some red riding hood style up there. I don't think any man would look good in it. It just screams "look at my bright red coat!" Best case scenario, you look like those royal guards from Star Wars.


For any coat with a naval history, red is offputting. However, Filson's Mackinaw's and other field jackets have come in red and are true to their intended field use of visibility. I'd love a vintage red double mac cruiser. . .


----------



## jeffsols (Dec 7, 2010)

i have the 512 model gloverall from oconnells. been thrilled with it. wears like iron and goes with everything from jeans and slippers for earlying morning dog walks to over a suit at the office.

one thing i learned, they do have short sleeves--i wear a 48L true and bought up a size and the sleeves are barely adequate. not enough to quibble but be forewarned--i wear a 36" sleeve length shirt.

never inquired w/ my tailor as to whether the sleeves can be lengthened. perhaps. either way, i'm thrilled w/ mine after two solid years of winter wear.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

halbydurzell said:


> I'm thinking about a duffle coat for next winter as well and will probably go with tan. My dude is definitely on some red riding hood style up there. I don't think any man would look good in it. It just screams "look at my bright red coat!" Best case scenario, you look like those royal guards from Star Wars.


I'm thinking the same thing but I think my duffle coat colour with be either grey or dark navy.

Bill


----------



## hilltopmichael (Nov 15, 2013)

I recently purchased a duffle coat from Original Montgomery similar to this one and I'm very pleased with it. To me, it's a somewhat casual coat, but still more formal than what I see most wear: usually ski jackets or nondescript jackets sporting some team logo or something. I think this duffle coat looks just fine on a 50 year old youngster :wink2:

While the non-detachable hood is probably most traditional, I wanted a version with the detachable hood. Those come with a collar that can be turned up, and I figured I wear it more often like that with a hat vs. using the hood. At the time I placed my order, my usual size 48 wasn't available (I would take a 48L if available) so I got it in a size 50 based on their assurance of an easy exchange if I wasn't happy with the fit. It fits perfectly, especially considering that you'd probably have an extra layer or two underneath. Some make versions with zippers, but I find the toggles work perfectly to keep the front closed and the cold out. It's kept me warm in high 20s F temperatures with just a shirt underneath. I'm very pleased with the coat and the company.


----------



## MycroftH (Mar 9, 2012)

Welch2ndWest said:


> I just picked up the above mentioned Montgomery Duffle Coat for Xmas, and I am really happy with it. Although, the buttons attaching the throat latch could have been sewn on better (one fell).


Count me in as well. I got the Made in UK Partridge Duffle in Navy Blue a couple Winters ago after seeing it recommended on this forum. Used a one item VIP discount that put it around $180, IIRC.

Great jacket and quite heavy. I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

https://www.dufflecoatsuk.co.uk/mens-long-duffle-coat-camel

No flaps on the pocket. Guarantees anything in them will get wet when it rains.


----------

